# Painting Galvanized? Issues?



## LFTDJEEP426 (Dec 13, 2010)

Are there any issues with painting galvanized trailers? Do you need a special primer for it to stick to the metal?


----------



## crazymanme2 (Dec 13, 2010)

The last time I painted something galvanized I wiped down with vinegar than applied an etching primer.


----------



## BaitCaster (Dec 14, 2010)

You need a special primer.


----------



## mangelcc (Dec 17, 2010)

What type primer?? Is it self etching primer????? Anyone ever try bedliner?? I heard it was done but didn't know how it held up!!


----------



## lbursell (Dec 18, 2010)

This is what I just used on my old, starting to rust, galvanized. Light sanding to just get the oxidation and generalized crud off of the trailer frame. Wiped down with vinegar for a very light etching. Then sprayed primer on EXTREMELY thick with a POS wagner power "painter". (I have issues with wagner.) Then, used foam rollers to apply paint. The trailer is still sitting in the garage, waiting for re-assembly, but in the end the paint job came out visually beautiful. The thing to remember about painting pretty much anything is that there is a lot more effort that goes into the prep work than into the actual painting. You can see what I've been doing under the "Resurrecting A 1652 MonArk" thread.https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=16589


----------



## mangelcc (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks. I'm going to try and get my trailer painted this winter it needs slot of work!!!!


----------

